# Nozzle selection for boomles ATV sprayer?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a Moultrie 25 gal boomless atv sprayer that the original nozzle sucks now that I am using it for prodiamine, etc and not just glyphosate.

Anyone else use this sort of sprayer and changed out the nozzle?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@DJLCN might have some input.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

I use a single Teejet Fieldjet 1/4KLC9 at 30 PSI, 5 MPH and overlap passes spraying back to my outside tire track. This allows me to spray roughly 1 tank (15 gallons) per acre.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Dumb question but I need clarification....the nozzle needs to be installed as oriented in the photo above, correct?

So it requires an upturned elbow and what elevation above ground are the given capacities?

@DJLCN @Ware

For my 26 gal tank boomless conversion I'm considering these two nozzles. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Black Rain Nozzle https://www.amazon.com/Black-Rain-B...=1546636247&sr=8-1&keywords=black+rain+nozzle

Valley Industries Boomless Nozzle https://www.amazon.com/Valley-Indus...X4BP7Y0XK1F&psc=1&refRID=EM5P9XNFZX4BP7Y0XK1F


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry, I'm no help with boomless.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

@cglarsen I'm not familiar with either of the boomless nozzles you referenced but the one I use is specified to be run at a height of 36".


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I am thinking of building about a 3ft boom with 3 nozzles. Can anyone help? Forget about the nozzles for now, but what else would I need? Brackets, nozzle holders, etc.

The sprayer I have is rated at 2.1 gpm, 60psi. what would be the best size tubing to use coming off the pump to each nozzle?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I am thinking of building about a 3ft boom with 3 nozzles. Can anyone help? Forget about the nozzles for now, but what else would I need? Brackets, nozzle holders, etc.
> 
> The sprayer I have is rated at 2.1 gpm, 60psi. what would be the best size tubing to use coming off the pump to each nozzle?


I Found that boomless nozzles basically don't build pressure due to orifice diameter so you will need a massive pump to run more than one. 3/8 ID tubing will flow enough volume if you choose to supersize the delivery pump. .


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I am wanting to add a small boom.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Is it wise to use a sprayer once used for glyphosate for anything else?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> Is it wise to use a sprayer once used for glyphosate for anything else?


I good triple rinse and it will be fine.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> I am wanting to add a small boom.


Three .4 gpm nozzles would work good on a 2.1 gpm pump. Nozzles should be spaced 20" apart and 20" off the ground per TeeJets recommendation. 3/8" tubing would be fine. You'll need a pressure regulator so you can build the recommended 40psi and bypass the extra .9 gpm back into the tank. In the picture below are some nozzle bodies, I like the ones with a check valve so they don't drip. Also towards the bottom of the picture are the brackets to hold them on whatever style boom you decide to go with. Here is the TeeJet catalog that the picture was taken from.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Is it wise to use a sprayer once used for glyphosate for anything else?


I have never had trouble doing so. I make sure to rinse at least twice and spray fresh water through the wand and nozzles.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

J_nick said:


> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> > I am wanting to add a small boom.
> ...


Thanks! I'll start digging around this week to find some parts to use for the boom.


----------

